# Need big piece of wood for table top



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get a big piece of wood like a log cut down the middle that I could use for a table top on the outdoor patio?

I want to put that epoxy coating on it.

Kind of like this.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've seen slabs like that in Woodcraft on BW8 in Stafford.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Check with Gator Gar. He might have something for you. If not maybe he can cut you one.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks guys....sent Gator Gar a pm to see if he could help.

I wish I had some land so I could cut my own....perhaps one day.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

try Mason's mil and lumber on tanner rd, they have or did have almost any species of wood you could want and some very large pieces


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Just got back from Wood Craft on BW8 and they had a hugh slab of pecan that would serve as a table. They also had some other slabs that would do good too. I was tempted by a cross cut mesquite about 3 1/2 ft in diameter but came back to my senses.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Texas T said:


> Just got back from Wood Craft on BW8 and they had a hugh slab of pecan that would serve as a table. They also had some other slabs that would do good too. I was tempted by a cross cut mesquite about 3 1/2 ft in diameter but came back to my senses.


You don't happen to recall prices do you?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

wish2fish said:


> You don't happen to recall prices do you?


 Sorry the only one I remember was the mesquite and it was $299.


----------



## mark1945 (Jun 1, 2009)

*slab of wood*

You might check with M&G Sawmill in Huntsville.I drive all the way from Portland to get my wood there.They are great people to deal with. 
Mark1945
www.mmscustomcrafts.com


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

call shelby in la. hes logs old cyprus


----------

